# Wounded Warrior Project controversy



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Scroll to bottom of the page for the FEATURE story of 11/21/2012

A Self-Inflicted Wound?

Editor's Note: Over the past week, we've followed the discussion and controversy surrounding the Wounded Warrior Project following their taking a pass to appear on Tom Gresham's Gun Talk. Today, Tom Gresham brings us his complete take on the WWP controversy.

http://www.shootingwire.com/

Forgot to add their income (for whatever reason, the page is being truncated. But for sure you can see, they are making mucho monies):

[IMG]http://i933.photobucket.com/albums/ad176/slickville/WoundedWarriorSalaries2011.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i933.photobucket.com/albums/ad176/slickville/WoundedWarriorIncome2011.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Just the fact that people in the organization are taking that large a salary for a "non profit organization" is enough for me to withhold funds. There are volunteers doing 10 times the work of these people who take no compensation. I'm not saying they shouldn't be compensated but those numbers just seem to show why they are in it.

Like many things projects like this are started with good intentions but when the money starts getting big, people with more interest in power and prestige than the project seem to find a way to take over and dilute the whole purpose.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Very sad that the people this thing was supposed to help are the only ones being hurt by this whole deal. Greed and stupidity. I will not give one red cent to this organization.


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

As both of you have stated, the salaries are way out of LINE! Volunteers all across the US, working their *** off for the Wounded and these *** holes making mucho monies. They have received the last penny from this oldMan, will instead donate to the USO.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Amen!!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Ditto.


----------

